# Dyna Glo modified



## James Coburn (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok. So I have been wanting to do this for a while. I asked my wife to get me this dyna glo  wide smoker for christmas. And she did. The first one showed up with the door dented up so bad it wouldn't seal up. Sent that one back and got a new one today. I put it together with some food grade rtv in between the cook box and the fire box. Second mod I'm doing is adding a baffle for the heat coming out of the fire box. Then i will be adding a heat element controlled by a pid in the cook box. 
Best of both worlds , wood cooking and electric all in one.  So here we go!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks great!
Umm, but I think it is for Outdoor use only.
And not on the rug.


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 3, 2019)

Lol sonny i was so excited to finally get the second shipment after hunting all day .....i put it together in the foyer! Wife says it has to go tomorrow.


----------



## dcecil (Jan 3, 2019)

Congrats on your cooker.  Cant wait to see some pics from your cooks on the new pit


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

James Coburn said:


> Lol sonny i was so excited to finally get the second shipment after hunting all day .....i put it together in the foyer! Wife says it has to go tomorrow.



Yep.
Probably wouldn't want your motorcycle in the front room either.
They are so understanding of the basic Male needs. NOT!


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 3, 2019)

That's why i have a 30 x 50 garage that's 2 story... lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 3, 2019)

I say leave the smoker in foyer. 
What better way to greet guests with the smoke of the day?

But yeah, the WAF can spoil many a good plans.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 3, 2019)

James Coburn said:


> That's why i have a 30 x 50 garage that's 2 story... lol



If your garage is like my garage, I can understand using the Foyer...


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 11, 2019)

So after i took the smoker outside i started with 2 mods right off.
1. I added a stop for the charcoal box so it doesn't get dumped in the ground. 
2. I added a baffle in the cook box to help distribute the heat.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 11, 2019)

I LIKE it!
You're making it your own, and making it to work your way.


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 11, 2019)

I finally received most of my parts for my pid to run the heat element. So this evening i wired it up. Now im just waiting for the post office to deliver my heating element.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 11, 2019)

How big of an element?
Fun watching this develop!


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> How big of an element?
> Fun watching this develop!


I have an 800 watt coming. May not be big enough but my main purpose is for a supplemental heat when my fire starts to die down. I figured 800 was a good starting point for now.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

James Coburn said:


> I have an 800 watt coming. May not be big enough but my main purpose is for a supplemental heat when my fire starts to die down. I figured 800 was a good starting point for now.



Probably a bit late, but I've used a simple hot plate as my heat source in my home grown (groan) smokers. Back then, it's sole function was to keep a can of wood chips smoldering. Not for precision heating.
(After all, I was smoking meat, not cooking it in an oven.)


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok so i had a few minutes today to make the tray and drip shield. So i installed the element this evening and mounted the pid on the smoker.


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2019)

Here is my one question for those who have built something....where should i install the thermocouple at?
I was thinking on the side about middle way on the left side. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 15, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Probably a bit late, but I've used a simple hot plate as my heat source in my home grown (groan) smokers. Back then, it's sole function was to keep a can of wood chips smoldering. Not for precision heating.
> (After all, I was smoking meat, not cooking it in an oven.)


I thought about that but i wanted to just go ahead and spend a few extra dollars and buy a element. I thought on it a few days...lol


----------



## Bartaluci (May 31, 2019)

how did the element work for you.
I added an electric element and cant seem to get it to get above 150 in my cook box.
any tips or suggestions from how yours is working?


----------

